# Olymberyl Stoves



## callaghanj (9 Mar 2009)

Got a quote today of 1450 euro for an Aiden Multi fuel stove... heats up to 12 rads...or so it says!! Has anyone bought one or able to give any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## DavidDagg (21 Mar 2009)

I seen them on Superstore.ie website Give them a call and I think they may be even cheaper


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jun 2011)

knuckles said:


> hi, i,m putting a multifuel boiler stove in open fireplace , looking at olymberyl olive stove, have u heard anything about them, thanks.



Please refrain from posting the same question time and time again.  You have now posted 4 times since yesterday about this subject.  This is in breach of .  I will now close off this thread as your other post in this forum is .


----------

